# Intraoperative consult - hospital coding



## hlleary (Apr 30, 2009)

I am doing hospital coding and hospital employed physicians coding,  a GYN MD doing a hysterectomy called a general surgeon in to do an intraoperative consult for pelvic adhesions.  The general surgeon lysed adhesions between sigmoid colon and anterior abdominal wall and the lt adnexa.  He also did mobilization of sigmoid colon, exploration of left ureter, and exploration of small bowel.  Would you do an E/M for a consult? Also the general surgeon did subsequent visits would you use an E/M for those visits The GYN doctor then proceded with the hysterectomy.  The general surgeon never noted on his operative report to send a copy of his OR report to the GYN.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 30, 2009)

*Just code the surgery*

I would just code the applicable surgery code for the general surgeon, and would not code any E/M at all.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

